# 20" or 22" on 91 Caprice



## slab (Oct 21, 2004)

Hows it going everyone....I'm thinkin about getting wires for my caprice, but I don't know which to get. I've seen caprices on 20s and 22s but which is better for the car? I don't want to loose traction or anything in that matter. I also don't wana raise the car. Lot of people tell me to get the biggest rims that will fit, but I don't want to end up with unrealible tires which you will have to worry everytime you get on the freeway thinkin something might happen to the tires. So what you guys think? And On ebay Only wires I found for my bubble is 20x8 and 22x8, and the prices are very reasonable. If I go with 20x8 or 22x8 what size tires should I get? Thanks


----------



## woodpaneling (Nov 16, 2003)

20" standard offset, with 255/35/20 tires will work perfect with no raising or rubbing. My friend has the same car, I let him put my wire rims on it for a while. 

I've seen them with 22's, but you might have to raise it... I have 22" alloy wheels on my 84 Caprice and they rub, but then again they are 22"x10"... so the 22"x8" might work.


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

i say 22's, but 23's fit perfect. 20's look too small on a caprice.

but also theres a price on everything, so do what u can afford... 20+ the rubber is madd expensive... 24" rubbers are 800 a peice


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

oh yea... it would help to know the year also..


----------



## k gee™ (Jul 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Skylarccord_@Oct 29 2004, 09:44 AM
> *oh yea... it would help to know the year also..
> [snapback]2340234[/snapback]​*


 :uh: 
dont listen to this guy...his name is accord


it says 91 in the topic header

anyways i would go with 20s....sure you can do 22s but then it gets to be too much bigger then the original diameter from the stock tires....and also u could rub..

im a get a set of 20s to throw on my 91 when im not using my 14s....but i am also goin to lower it with Impala SS springs


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slab_@Oct 29 2004, 08:24 AM
> *Hows it going everyone....I'm thinkin about getting wires for my caprice, but I don't know which to get. I've seen caprices on 20s and 22s but which is better for the car? I don't want to loose traction or anything in that matter. I also don't wana raise the car. Lot of people tell me to get the biggest rims that will fit, but I don't want to end up with unrealible tires which you will have to worry everytime  you get on the freeway thinkin something might happen to the tires. So what you guys think? And On ebay Only wires I found for my bubble is 20x8 and 22x8, and the prices are very  reasonable. If I go with 20x8 or 22x8 what size tires should I get? Thanks
> [snapback]2339982[/snapback]​*


MAN I GOT BETTER DEALS THEN EBAY, OR FOR THAT MATTER ANYONE ON THIS SITE!! JUST ASK


----------



## slab (Oct 21, 2004)

yea Its a 91...and sure Ill let u know when I'm ready to buy some rims...thanks for all the reply


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

thats on 23's


----------



## slab (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm sure the car was raised...since the front end of a caprice is suppose to be lower then the back end. Remember I don't want any lifting done.....if u do lift it...u can fit 26s..


----------

